# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  WIP: Quick medieval building

## claudia vance

Heres a little project Ive been working on this week. The photo below is the original model, which we're copying: a medieval building with a basic ground floor and a more detailed upper level. 

 

Goals:
Reproduce the ground floor with the arched doorwayDesign a multi-level top with changing window types & positionsRandomize asset placement: sign, lamps, and roof decoBlender renderGet it done in less than 3 days 

irst step: creating textures and 3 meshes for this building  the lamps, the sign, and the pikes (Blender). All the geometry was created in the UP modeler. Asset creation took about 2 hours. 

Here's yesterday's work: 



First piece: ground level + door. Time to complete: 2 hours. 

If you look at the arch stone placement, you might be able to see that I randomized the extrusion to make it look more authentic. This randomization took very little time in the modeler.

Disclaimer: I work for the company that makes the modeler. These projects are a way for us to test design and features to see what sticks and what doesnt.

----------


## monks

Very cool building! I like the almost higgledy piggledy style of the upper floors.

monks

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff...

----------


## tilt

looks very nice... the ground is a little distracting though  :Smile:

----------


## claudia vance

Thanks, guys! 

Heres the first part of the upper level.  
(For the rest of this model, Ill be using more procedural modeler features to get some easy variety. Basically, it means different wall textures, window geometry and so on. It has its own set of constraints but speeds up the work. Thats why you see many models instead of one - the renderer generates variations of the main model) 

I regenerated it a few times to get some variation.  When I regenerated the geometry, the door and window placements changed. So did the sign position.  


 

 

 



Also, a couple of wireframes:

----------


## ravells

Gosh Claudia, this is fantastic! A couple of us here have 'City Engine' which in your line of work it is very likely you have heard about. how do you go about doing the procedural variation with your application?

----------


## SilenBlade

Briliant Job!

----------


## Katto

Good job! Please tell us more about Urban PAD: How is the workflow? Are screenshots available?

----------


## Lukc

So, how is it turning out?

----------

